# Seltsames Netzwerkproblem [solved] :)

## mc-max

Hallo Leute,

meine gentoo kiste hat gerade ein komisches netzwerk Problem, das ich selbst nicht lösen kann...

Mein Router hat die ip 192.168.2.11 und die kiste bezieht ihre ip über DHCP.

```

# route -n

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.2.11    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

```

ich kann die zwar die internet seiten anpingen aber weder eine email verschicken noch über lynx auf Seiten zugreifen

```

# ping www.google.de

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.129.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=247 time=33.8 ms

^C

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 1 received, 50% packet loss, time 999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 33.880/33.880/33.880/0.000 ms

```

```

# msmtp emailadresse@myserver.de < testmail

msmtp: kann Host smtp.mx10-sysproserver.de nicht finden: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt

msmtp: konnte Mail nicht verschicken (Account default aus /etc/msmtprc)

```

```

# lynx www.google.de

Suche nach www.google.de erster

Suche nach www.google.de.com (Versuch zu raten...)

Suche nach www.google.de.edu (Versuch zu raten...)

Suche nach www.google.de.net (Versuch zu raten...)

Suche nach www.google.de.org (Versuch zu raten...)

Zugriff fehlgeschlagen: `file://localhost/home/mcmax/www.google.de'

Obacht: Zugriff auf Dokument nicht m?glich.

lynx: Unzug?ngliche Startdatei 

```

Bemerkt habe ich es dadurch, dass ich auf einmal keine statusmails mehr bekommen habe. Gleich in die /etc/resolve.conf reingeschaut - da ist die IP vom Ruter drin. Ich hab schon versucht die DNS vom ISP einzurtagen, geht aber auch nicht.

Hat einer ne Idee was los ist oder was ich noch testen könnte?

Gruss

max

PS.: Am Router hängen auch noch andere Rechner, wie der Laptop von dem ich hier schreibe, und bei den allen geht das Netz ohne Probleme.Last edited by mc-max on Thu Jul 31, 2008 8:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

Was sagt denn nslookup zu google.de? (net-dns/bind-tools)

----------

## mc-max

```
# nslookup www.google.de

Server:      192.168.2.11

Address:   192.168.2.11#53

Non-authoritative answer:

www.google.de   canonical name = www.google.com.

www.google.com   canonical name = www.l.google.com.

Name:   www.l.google.com

Address: 209.85.129.147

Name:   www.l.google.com

Address: 209.85.129.104

Name:   www.l.google.com

Address: 209.85.129.99
```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Wie sieht dein /etc/nsswitch.conf bzw. dein /etc/hosts aus?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## mc-max

```
# /etc/nsswitch.conf:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo/src/patchsets/glibc/extra/etc/nsswitch.conf,v 1.1 2006/09/29 23:52:23 vapier Exp $

passwd:      compat

shadow:      compat

group:       compat

#hosts:       files dns

hosts:       files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4

networks:    files dns

services:    db files

protocols:   db files

rpc:         db files

ethers:      db files

netmasks:    files

netgroup:    files

bootparams:  files

automount:   files

aliases:     files

```

```

# /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost       McServ

192.168.2.1     McServ

192.168.2.2     McGen

192.168.3.3     McGen

192.168.3.2     Cristop

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

```

----------

## mc-max

ok, danke STiGMaTa_ch, ich hab jetzt den Fehler gefunden.

Um den Macs einen AFP zugriff auf die Dateien zu bieten musste ich "hosts" in nsswitch.conf anpasen als ich die änderungen rückgängig gemacht habe funzt alles wieder. 

Einen riesen Dank!!!!

----------

